# trying



## got smoke (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## got smoke (Nov 25, 2007)

i can only get one at a time how do i get them all in one thread


----------



## flash (Dec 11, 2007)

If you upload to Photobucket, it allows quite a few images to upload at once. If you can only load one at a time, you can always open your Internet Browser twice, use one for SMF and the other for your Photo uploads. Just work back and forth between the two pasting your images before saving your post.


----------

